# What was your most memorable job?



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is this repair in Febuary 2007, on the Bathhouse in Rotorua. From the ground to the main ridge was 46m, according to the crane driver.
The job was to replace a big area of tiles that had been fastened with steel screws after the original installers obviously ran out of aluminium ones. The steel ones got eaten up by the sulphur fumes from the nearby geothermal areas.
We also repaired all the ridges on the upper roof. I'm sure i'm in quite a few tourist's photo albums, too!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like fun..:thumbup:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

If you look close you can almost see my house from there lol!
Cheers
Dave
P.S. Nice job to do!


----------

